# Sleepy Girl



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

My boyfriend was trying to hold Sugar to get her used to handling. Apparently she got used to it. She started to fall asleep in his hands. It was SO cute!!! My favorite guy holding my sleepy little girl.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

She is adorable!!! That's really cute that she actully fell asleep in his hands  !


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO that is sooo cute! I wish my BF was gentle with Jay and Bob like that! But of course he's a boy and wants to play rough with them and wrestles with them...ya know typical boys stuff, haha. But he loves themâ€¦ and the rats enjoy the attention.


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

aww


----------

